
La Liga uses its app to spy on bars and customers using microphone and GPS - MrMoenty
https://www.joe.co.uk/sport/la-liga-uses-its-official-app-to-spy-on-bars-and-customers-using-microphone-and-gps-tracking-183428
======
Bucephalus355
I presume this is not GDPR compliant.

